
In Memory of MIT's AI Professor Patrick H. Winston: Stories Are the Answer - nonoesp
https://sketch.nono.ma/stories-are-the-answer
======
nonoesp
You can now listen to this at [https://gettingsimple.com/stories-are-the-
answer](https://gettingsimple.com/stories-are-the-answer)

------
nonoesp
I'll release a Getting Simple episode with an extended audio version of this
story. =)

